# unable to access icd 10 exam



## proepke (Dec 4, 2015)

Good evening, I decided to go ahead and take the ICD 10 exam so I paid for it and then tried to access it. It gave me the test ID number (which is my member number) and said an email would be sent to me with the password and it hasn't been I even tried the forgot password option. I can't sign in to the test. My email has not changed. It has been the same since I got my CPC in 2012. 
And here I am loaded up with caffeine. I tried calling them but they are already closed. They close at 4pm MT on Fridays. Checked my spam folder, too, and it is not there. 
Anyone else have trouble? 
Thanks,
Pam


----------



## jaoconne (Dec 4, 2015)

*Can't Log In Either*

I have been having the EXACT same problem for two weeks now. And ironically, I logged into this thread with the exact same log in and password I have had for years, but I CAN'T get into the website. I need to do the same thing as you, take my exam. I even emailed the contact us page and asked for help I received a reply thanking me for sending a message, and that someone would get to me within 48 hours. No reply. 

If ANYONE at AAPC reads this, PLEASE be aware there are Certified professionals who need to complete the ICD-10. Yes, I delayed, because I wanted to assure the October 1st date was going to be implemented without any more delays(or recalls if major issues arose.... let's admit it, we were all nervous the morning of 10/01/2015). Now that I know it's working in reality, I want to take my exam during the holiday breaks (when I have time to patiently do this). But If I can't get in , what am I supposed to do? Are there alternatives, like finding a classroom where I can mail in results or something?  PLEASE HELP!!!!!


----------



## proepke (Dec 4, 2015)

I plan to call on Monday to see if I can get it fixed and will post back here. I still have yet to get the email they said they sent and it has been several hours. I am sorry you are having issues, too.


----------



## SBerry (Dec 5, 2015)

did you go to hhtp://aapc.blackboard.com ?


----------



## srobertscentraloto@sbcglobal.net (Dec 5, 2015)

I received access but then got booted out after 5 questions.  Very frustrating.  Has anyone gotten resolution to their problem?


----------



## bbcn01 (Dec 5, 2015)

I have the same problem, I purchased mine test on 12/1/2015 and have yet to receive an email with my password since then. During October and November I was studying to take my RHIT through AHIMA and wanted to take this after that time which is now. I too also place an email to the AAPC to see if this can be resolved in a timely manner. Looks like the system crashed again and there is no one there to fix it, and seems to be a continues problem.


----------



## jennysharplin1@yahoo.com (Dec 5, 2015)

*icd 10 test*

I was in it for about 30 minutes today, was going well and it crashed.
I am so frustrated this is the 2nd time I was all geared up to take it and it has failed.
 I don't know whether to use up my 2nd try or not. I will have to call them on Monday.

I did take pictures with my phone of the screen as it was have problems, I will submit them if I have to.


As for the password it is your first name with the first initial capitalized.

P.S. I used Firefox like they suggested, I am now downloading Google chrome.


----------



## jennysharplin1@yahoo.com (Dec 5, 2015)

*password for ICD 10 test*

The username is: code. then your ID number, e.g. code.12345678
the password is your first name with the first letter capitalized.

Beware the system has crashed again.


----------



## Resendes2 (Dec 5, 2015)

On Chrome as suggested, 38 questions in and bumped out glad I found this and am not alone in my struggle

will they rest for those who were logged in? or do we have to call in and request a reset or is it just "tough noogies" use your other try ?

Also is the "calculated grade based on what we had saved  or based on answering remaining questions correctly ?


----------



## gmconoan (Dec 5, 2015)

*Trouble too, but made it through*

I had a few issues today too. Tried to take the assessment and got booted twice, the second time I only made it to question 6 and it took at least 2 to 3 minutes to save an answer. The first time I got though to someone on the Live Chat and she fixed it but the second time I sat on Chat hold forever. Finally went to a different computer used Chrome instead of Firefox and made it through. So happy to have that over with!


----------



## whiter (Dec 6, 2015)

The same thing is happening to me.  I tried their reset and it still won't recognized me.  I sent them an email and will call in the morning, but I drove 30 minutes on my last weekend to take the test and now this.  GRRRR!!!


----------



## talderman (Dec 6, 2015)

Still can not access the blackboard.  It is not recognizing the password even after multiple resets.  Any suggestions??  This is so frustrating.  Aapc if u are having this many issues maybe a weekend crew would help for those of us that need to take it on the weekend.


----------



## blue22.h20@gmail.com (Dec 6, 2015)

*Blackboard kicked me out of ICD-10 Test!!*

It sounds like this has happened to A LOT of people so I am not alone.
Yesterday morning while I was taking the IDC-10 test online and was working on question 61 and had been sitting here for 2 hours (so I still had an hour and a half left on my time limit) the Blackboard booted me out and said I failed because it scored me out of the whole 75 questions; and it said I was done with my first attempt! It showed I had gotten 50 out of 75 questions.  If it would have scored me at the 60 questions that I finished I would have passed.  This is unacceptable and AAPC needs to fix this issue and allow us all that this has happened to, retake it without charge and as if it was our first attempt. I shouldn't have to use my second attempt when I was passing the test on my first attempt and their Blackboard had technical issues and wouldn't let me finish.


----------



## JSmith.1 (Dec 6, 2015)

*Will load the test tomorrow morning I hope all goes well*

Hi,
Just hoping that all the issues are completed. I waited until the last minute
to take the test.
Joan


----------



## smckoy2004@msn.com (Dec 20, 2015)

*Heellpp!!*

Just took icd-10 assessment exam didn't pass and I am trying to retake it but I cannot get passed disclaimer page. I clicked the assessment link but will not open up. HELP!! any suggestions


----------



## Khmboo91 (Dec 22, 2015)

Hey smckoy2004@msn.com, Phone them and they will assist.  I had an issue, and they reset the entire exam, and it took only a click of a mouse on their behalf.  They are very helpful, and know how stressful this entire process can become.


----------

